# Arizona retirement style communities with no age limit? Or 40+ as opposed to 55+?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Arizona mobile home parks or adult communities similar to a retirement community but without the common 55+ only age limit? I realize only one person needs to be 55+ but we are looking to check into communities that are either 40+ or without age limits.

Arizona, Texas or Florida ideally.


EDIT: Found some but it seems the prices have gone up in the past 2-3 years.


----------

